# Newbie from NJ with another clothing question ☺️



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello all! 
I'm totally new to cycling and as a noob I did a lot of research and ended up on this forum quite often. 
I'm currently riding a very low budget, the bike that I ride is not even worth mentioning, it's a mtb with drop bar ends which will soon get road tires, that until an entry level will actually be in budget. 

I've been riding on weekends, and enjoying it a lot, except the discomfort downu rear end , after an hour I just wanted to get off the bike. 
I started looking for cycling shorts, and I stumbled upon a kit on eBay and the size seemed to be right for me, even checked the manufacturer size chart and it seemed good. 
My doubts are about the fitting of the Jersey actually, the shorts in Marlboro fit great, while the Jersey is very snug. Is not like it cuts my circulation or I can't move in it, it actually feels pretty good, but is really snug. 
The question now is, is it entirety a question of preference or there is a right way for a Jersey to fit? 

On a side note, I did lose 50 lbs in the past 8 months and even though I went from a 42 to a 34 waist, I never saw myself in my whole life being able to wear cycling clothes. 

Thank you very much. 

AL

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Alfredo2081 said:


> The question now is, is it entirety a question of preference or there is a right way for a Jersey to fit?


There is no right way to wear a Jersey per se. Wear what is comfortable for you. People who race wear will wear their Jersey tight for aerodynamics. But for the average rider, a little loose is fine. You just don't want it too loose because then it may flap in the wind which can be annoying. Also if too loose, when you put stuff in the pockets they can sag real low which can also be annoying.

Just a not on cycling shorts. Those you want tight. Otherwise they can bunch up and slide around which will cause chaffing.



> On a side note, I did lose 50 lbs in the past 8 months and even though I went from a 42 to a 34 waist, I never saw myself in my whole life being able to wear cycling clothes.


Congrats!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Alfredo2081 said:


> Hello all!
> I'm totally new to cycling and as a noob I did a lot of research and ended up on this forum quite often.
> I'm currently riding a very low budget, the bike that I ride is not even worth mentioning, it's a mtb with drop bar ends which will soon get road tires, that until an entry level will actually be in budget.
> 
> ...



Welcome from a fellow New Jerseyan!  

Some people like their jerseys form fitting, others like them loose fitting. There is no right or wrong here. Personally, I like a relaxed loose fitting jersey. While I'm 5'10", 170lbs. with a 32-33 waist, I like an XL jersey. I normally take a M shirt size.

As far as cycling shorts, that is one place you do not want to go cheap. Better shorts are anatomically shaped and have a better quality chamois. They usually cost $80+. Go cheap on jerseys if you want, but do not go cheap on shorts! You also want shorts to be tight and form fitting, otherwise they will chafe. I take M shorts. With your waist size of 34, you should be a M as well. They may feel tight and awkward at first until you get used to the feel, but this is the correct way to wear them. You also need to wear them commando (no underwear) for them to be effective.

Keep in mind that if you are not used to being on the bike for long periods, you tuchus will hurt. It's a rite of passage. However, if you get any pain or numbness in the family jewels, that is a problem you need to change ASAP. That either means your bike doesn't fit properly or your saddle is the wrong one for you. I went through literally a dozen saddles before I found one that works for me.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Lombard said:


> Welcome from a fellow New Jerseyan!
> 
> Some people like their jerseys form fitting, others like them loose fitting. There is no right or wrong here. Personally, I like a relaxed loose fitting jersey. While I'm 5'10", 170lbs. with a 32-33 waist, I like an XL jersey. I normally take a M shirt size.
> 
> ...











This is the Jersey that I got with matching shorts. 
I know Primal is not the best stuff, but is not even the worst either 😊



Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

tlg said:


> There is no right way to wear a Jersey per se. Wear what is comfortable for you. People who race wear will wear their Jersey tight for aerodynamics. But for the average rider, a little loose is fine. You just don't want it too loose because then it may flap in the wind which can be annoying. Also if too loose, when you put stuff in the pockets they can sag real low which can also be annoying.
> 
> Just a not on cycling shorts. Those you want tight. Otherwise they can bunch up and slide around which will cause chaffing.
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you 😊
I actually don't mind a tight fit, just not used to it since I've been really big for a long time. 
I don't really care about what people think when they see me, plus, the time I usually ride is on weekends early mornings, and it's pretty hard to bump into anybody anyway. Then a little more cycling will help me lose these last 10/15 lbs and then I'm sure it'll feel even better. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Lombard said:


> Welcome from a fellow New Jerseyan!
> 
> (content deleted)


BAH! How can you be from NJ,you didn't ask the quintessential question! 

What exit? GSP or TPK?

I'm originally from NJ, grew up at exit 0 GSP, will be down there in 2 weeks for a couple of weeks working and visiting family. 

Either of you close enough to cruise down to ride on Sunday August 14th?

EEC


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm from Italy, lived in New Jersey since 2009.... 
I rode to "exit 0" but with my Harley... LoL 

My GSP exit is 117, live in Marlboro next door to Freehold... LoL 

Today I put on my cycling kit and went on the Henry Hudson trail.. It's a whole different story riding in the right gear 😊😊☺

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Nalini Novo Nordisk Pro Team SS Cycling Jersey XXXL Colnago Changing Diabetes | eBay

Don't be afraid to try or use some new/old season pro kit from ebay. 

I'm NOT talking about the counterfeits from China, I'm talking about authentic overstock kit from real pro teams sold by the likes of the pro's closet. 

Just be aware of sizing. European sizing is much smaller, so an American medium might end up being XXXL in European or something like that. The linked jersey is XXXL but only 21.5 inches from pit to pit as a good example.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Wow! That's ridiculously cheap. Never thought of that 
.. Thank you for the tip 😊

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Alfredo2081 said:


> I'm from Italy, lived in New Jersey since 2009....
> I rode to "exit 0" but with my Harley... LoL
> 
> My GSP exit is 117, live in Marlboro next door to Freehold... LoL
> ...


Well, I'll wave as we pass 117 in a couple weeks.



Nothing like the right gear to make a ride better.

EEC


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Don't expect the shorts to work miracles in terms of soreness, etc.. Certainly they will help, but it takes time to build up tolerance to sitting on the bike. Not just your butt, but your hands, feet, back, etc... The best approach to to start out riding often, but keep the distances down. Ride until you start to feel discomfort, then get off the bike and rest for a bit. 

Eventually you should be able to build up a tolerance for very long distances. 

Also, don't make the mistake of going for a soft/cushy seat. These might feel great on a short ride, but they are going to cause problems on longer rides. You sit bones sink into the gel/foam and cause bruising of the soft tissue around them. A little layer of gel or foam is ok, but don't go for the really deep padding. 

The most important thing for your seat is to find one that fits your body. Try to find a bike shop with an assometer and measure your sit bone width. This will tell you if you need a narrow or wider saddle. Don't assume if you have wide or narrow hips that your seat should match. It isn't necessarily true. Once you find the right width, try seats with different shapes (flatter, more curved, etc..), until you find one that doesn't cause pinching or chaffing in your thigh crease, etc.. 

Also, have a bike fitter look at your seat height. Too high or too low can cause unnecessary pain in the derriere.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Alfredo2081 said:


> Wow! That's ridiculously cheap. Never thought of that
> .. Thank you for the tip 


No problem. 

I own some of the most expensive cycling clothing available, have for years. Most all brands and the highest end most expensive stuff they have to offer.

That being said, the jersey I've worn the most by far this summer has been a long sleeve summer jersey I got new from the pros closet on ebay that was $11. It's white, it's a fine mesh on the front and back, it's long sleeve and it fits me tightly/correctly without feeling tight or uncomfortable.

The sleeves rip easy if I'm not careful with them. The front of the collar is too high so I ride partly unzipped. The back of the collar turns grey from sweat and sunscreen. The sleeves are too long. It was $11. I bought 4 of them.

At the end of this season the first one will probably be mostly toast. I ride a lot and it's not the most well made jersey or the best fabrics or anything. It protects me from the sun, holds my stuff, in large part does it's job very well and for an unbeatable price. My closet is full of jerseys that cost upwards of $400 each and they'll stay there. Maybe I should just sell them all and ride the ebay stuff full time... might just do that.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dude! I'm 114. And ex Chef... 0 is crazy south, Cape May Court House? Further south than much of Washington DC.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I'm at the other end of NJ in that northeastern urban/suburban blob outside of NYC. What exit? That depends on which highway you're on - NJTP, GSP, PIP.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> No problem.
> 
> I own some of the most expensive cycling clothing available, have for years. Most all brands and the highest end most expensive stuff they have to offer.
> 
> ...


Cheap jerseys are fine. Cheap shorts, no way!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Lombard said:


> Cheap jerseys are fine. Cheap shorts, no way!


You can bet your ass, well you can bet my ass, that I'm wearing Assos shorts no doubt. 

Trust you me, I've tried them all and tried to find a value oriented pair of bib shorts to wear but they simply don't exist for me. Some guys can do it but I cannot. I have to have Assos Equipe bib shorts or there are problems.

I have no problem spending at least $200 or even $350 for the Assos shorts, they're worth it. As eluded to above, I have yet to find a jersey actually worth their price unless it's some sort of ridiculous deal.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

(Formerly GSP 141.)

You can use some kind of cream in the groan area if you get rubbed the wrong way.

You can use your baby's diaper cream, or Desitin, or pay a fair price for cycling-branded- "butt butter." All cycling shops will sell some kind.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

PJay said:


> (Formerly GSP 141.)
> 
> You can use some kind of cream in the groan area if you get rubbed the wrong way.
> 
> You can use your baby's diaper cream, or Desitin, or pay a fair price for cycling-branded- "butt butter." All cycling shops will sell some kind.


I has a feeling you'd be a Jersey guy... 141 is Elizabeth, the airport right? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

I hate desytin.. Could never stand using it on my kids either.... LoL 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> I has a feeling you'd be a Jersey guy... 141 is Elizabeth, the airport right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Airport is 14 off the NJTP. I hate the Parkway. Much rather use the Pike.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> Dude! I'm 114. And ex Chef... 0 is crazy south, Cape May Court House? Further south than much of Washington DC.


PBL, 

Court House is NORTH man! Exit 0 is Cape May proper!  the island.



I'll wave at all you northerners (damned yankees! (and no, not the baseball team!!!)) as I head home to visit family in a couple weeks!



EEC


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

ExChefinMA said:


> PBL,
> 
> Court House is NORTH man! Exit 0 is Cape May proper!  the island.
> 
> ...



From where I live, PBL is a South Jerseyan as in everybody south of the 201/973 area codes, LOL!

Cape May? Is that still in NJ? I thought that was Delaware, LOL!


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Lombard said:


> From where I live, PBL is a South Jerseyan as in everybody south of the 201/973 area codes, LOL!
> 
> Cape May? Is that still in NJ? I thought that was Delaware, LOL!


There are exactly 2 ways onto the island, the Cape May bridge just south of the exit 0 sign or West Cape May bridge, you have to swing around on Rt 9 from the exit 0 sign to get there. There are rumors that they have been "mined" in order to cede from the rest of the nation if necessary. With this election cycle it may be time to blow the bridges, you damned NY'ers can have the rest of the state.



EEC


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> From where I live, PBL is a South Jerseyan as in everybody south of the 201/973 area codes, LOL!
> 
> Cape May? Is that still in NJ? I thought that was Delaware, LOL!


Haha! I am definitively in CENTRAL Jersey. Yes, there is one. It's where Ranger and Flyer fans live together, albeit not peacefully. Oh, and the Turnpike doesn't count. What exit is GSP specific. I will admit some love for that road, lacking any real speed limit and all... I'm an old school 732 guy. 




ExChefinMA said:


> PBL,
> 
> Court House is NORTH man! Exit 0 is Cape May proper!  the island.
> 
> ...


Beautiful place! Is your family actually locals? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

PBL450 said:


> Haha! I am definitively in CENTRAL Jersey. Yes, there is one. It's where Ranger and Flyer fans live together, albeit not peacefully. Oh, and the Turnpike doesn't count. What exit is GSP specific. I will admit some love for that road, lacking any real speed limit and all... I'm an old school 732 guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PBL, Central Jersey is non-committal. You're either from South Jersey or New York. There is no in-between. How many of you remember a referendum in 1980 to have South Jersey secede from the rest of the state?


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Well, this is a side of NJ that I didn't know 😆

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Alfredo2081 said:


> Hello all!
> I'm totally new to cycling and as a noob I did a lot of research and ended up on this forum quite often.
> I'm currently riding a very low budget, the bike that I ride is not even worth mentioning, it's a mtb with drop bar ends which will soon get road tires, that until an entry level will actually be in budget.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum!, I'm in NJ also (originally from NYC), love how quiet it is where I'm at- exit 151 off GSP 

2 things I'm going to suggest:

1)Seat Saver - All-Natural Chamois Cream | Hammer Nutrition There are other creams out there, but, this one does the trick for me, and others that have tried it like it. 

2) Saddle fit is most important, think about it like this, you balance your body, and keep the hip movement from throwing you off balance, as well as sustain your body weight on your sit bones. You mentioned you're getting a budget bike- Don't skimp out on a fitting!! They may upsell you on a new saddle, but, it's worth it in the end (no pun intended). 

Other than that, clothing is another personal taste, I'm 5'11'', 210 pounds, and wear Castelli XL, sugoi I'm a L, as you can see it depends on brand and fit type (I like my stuff to be a bit aero/pro racer fitting), there is no right way to wear it.... if it feels good, then you're on the right track! Congrats on the weight loss!!!!.... I wish I had the time to go out on frequent rides to burn 20-30 pounds off myself, but, work, family, and work get in the way!... LOL


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Diopena1 said:


> Welcome to the forum!, I'm in NJ also (originally from NYC), love how quiet it is where I'm at- exit 151 off GSP
> 
> 2 things I'm going to suggest:
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the advices, all things to keep in mind. 

About the weight loss, I did all of it at home, between 25 and 40 minutes a day. I get up daily at 4.15 am to get my 30 minutes workout in.. 
So far so good, I currently commute to NYC, but starting Monday it'll be Jersey city which means I might have an extra half hour in the morning to ride, I know is not a lot but is better than nothing ☺

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> Haha! I am definitively in CENTRAL Jersey. Yes, there is one. It's where Ranger and Flyer fans live together, albeit not peacefully. Oh, and the Turnpike doesn't count. What exit is GSP specific. I will admit some love for that road, lacking any real speed limit and all... I'm an old school 732 guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We moved there back in 1972, does that count? 

EEC


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> Haha! I am definitively in CENTRAL Jersey. Yes, there is one. It's where Ranger and Flyer fans live together, albeit not peacefully. Oh, and the Turnpike doesn't count. What exit is GSP specific. I will admit some love for that road, lacking any real speed limit and all... I'm an old school 732 guy.


If you are a 732 guy, you are not "old school". I've been around long enough to remember when NJ had only 2 area codes - 201 and 609. Then 908 came along. 973 and 732 came after that sometime during the 1990s, I think. Now there are too many to mention.

I don't have any sports teams allegiances other than to (this may surprise you) any team that beats the Yankees.

I hate the narrow lanes of the GSP north of the Pike. That road simply was not designed for double wide SUVs! The "cars only" rule should include banning those monstrous vehicles! Much prefer the truck lanes of the NJTP - you can fly on that road!



DaveG said:


> How many of you remember a referendum in 1980 to have South Jersey secede from the rest of the state?


I vaguely remember it. It got about as far as Staten Island wanting to secede from NYC - that is nowhere.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Lombard said:


> If you are a 732 guy, you are not "old school". I've been around long enough to remember when NJ had only 2 area codes - 201 and 609. Then 908 came along. 973 and 732 came after that sometime during the 1990s, I think. Now there are too many to mention.
> 
> I don't have any sports teams allegiances other than to (this may surprise you) any team that beats the Yankees.
> 
> ...


There is nothing old school about 732.

Lom, I recall those days as well, trying to remember that damned 908 area code when calling folks.

EEC


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

a jersey needs to hug your skin to be able to do all those fancy things the label claims; to keep you cool, comfortable and dry. A loose jersey may chafe the hell out of your nipples, will flap in the wind and generally not be the best look. There is definitely room for preference though.

Counter intuitive but, in the summer you may want to wear a skin tight base layer under your looser jersey to keep you cool and dry. In the fall and winter you may find yourself soaking cold in your warmer gear until you put on a skin tight base layer to pull the moisture away which will make you insulated, dry and warm. 

Layering & base layers.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Another factor in determining how you want your jersey to fit might be how much you plan to carry in the pockets. I find that loose fitting jersey's suck for stuffing pockets or carrying anything with any sort of weight (keys, cell phone, Co2 ect) because it'll shift and bounce around when riding.
And if you don't plan to carry anything, I don't really see the point in getting a cycling jersey (although a full zipper in front is nice to have for temp regulation or if you have to stop for a #2 and have bibs).


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

ExChefinMA said:


> We moved there back in 1972, does that count?
> 
> EEC


Haha! Oh yeah! That counts! You know the fundamental truth... If sand isn't at least a small PITA all the time and everywhere, then you are doing it wrong. You have Shoebees. We have Bennies. Because we are in central jersey. I have the cultural advantages of great art and theater but I can ride for hours through horse farms. Granted, multi-million dollar horse farms, but they are pretty. I was born a 201 but was happy to shed it. 

In reality, I love every part of NJ. We have everything. Cape May is among the most beautiful places on earth, anyone who has been there would agree. Riding in Hunterdon County is as nice as anywhere and riding in Sussex will get you real climbing. The northeast corner has, arguably, the best food anywhere. Pizza, bagels, HARD ROLLS, any country or region you can think of... In any corner store you could hear5 languages being spoken. I love Trenton, it has such a soul. Trenton makes, the world takes. Birthplace of Pork Roll. And Pork Roll is good.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

PBL450 said:


> Haha! Oh yeah! That counts! You know the fundamental truth... If sand isn't at least a small PITA all the time and everywhere, then you are doing it wrong. You have Shoebees. We have Bennies. Because we are in central jersey. I have the cultural advantages of great art and theater but I can ride for hours through horse farms. Granted, multi-million dollar horse farms, but they are pretty. I was born a 201 but was happy to shed it.
> 
> In reality, I love every part of NJ. We have everything. Cape May is among the most beautiful places on earth, anyone who has been there would agree. Riding in Hunterdon County is as nice as anywhere and riding in Sussex will get you real climbing. The northeast corner has, arguably, the best food anywhere. Pizza, bagels, HARD ROLLS, any country or region you can think of... In any corner store you could hear5 languages being spoken. I love Trenton, it has such a soul. Trenton makes, the world takes. Birthplace of Pork Roll. And Pork Roll is good.
> 
> ...


PBL, you should work for the Jersey Tourism bureau! You are absolutely right that it is a very diverse state despite being fairly small. FYI, I don't think Trenton had made anything for a long, long time.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaveG said:


> PBL, you should work for the Jersey Tourism bureau! You are absolutely right that it is a very diverse state despite being fairly small. FYI, I don't think Trenton had made anything for a long, long time.


Oh, Trenton makes! Big time! Pool covers... But much more, military electronic boards. I don't even know what to call them. I'm so non-hardware tech. But Trenton makes tons of military electronics. 

Thanks. I love NJ. New Brunswick has the best theater outside of Broadway. Biggest Eastern European Art Collection in the world outside the region (Zimmerli). Drew U is the nations leading Thesbian location, we have incredible equestrian sports and hosted a Breeders Cup not long ago 15 minutes from me at Monmouth Park. Host of 2 top 30 Universities in the world. And minutes from a half a dozen more. It's crowded and expensive though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Jersey born and raised here....

Pactimo clothing is my choice, OP, If you're interested, I'm a Brand Ambassador and I can pass you my code for 30% off in PM.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

TricrossRich said:


> Jersey born and raised here....
> 
> Pactimo clothing is my choice, OP, If you're interested, I'm a Brand Ambassador and I can pass you my code for 30% off in PM.


I'll take you up on it 😊

Thank you very much 😀😊☺

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Another factor in determining how you want your jersey to fit might be how much you plan to carry in the pockets. I find that loose fitting jersey's suck for stuffing pockets or carrying anything with any sort of weight (keys, cell phone, Co2 ect) because it'll shift and bounce around when riding.
> And if you don't plan to carry anything, I don't really see the point in getting a cycling jersey (although a full zipper in front is nice to have for temp regulation or if you have to stop for a #2 and have bibs).



The only thing I carry in my jersey pocket is a snot hanky (no, I have never mastered the art of shooting snot rockets). I really wish jerseys were made with a front or side pocket for this. All hard objects go in my saddle bag.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Lombard said:


> The only thing I carry in my jersey pocket is a snot hanky (no, I have never mastered the art of shooting snot rockets). I really wish jerseys were made with a front or side pocket for this. All hard objects go in my saddle bag.


Lmao... Loved this one. 
I actually have a deviated septum and even the art of blowing my nose is pretty hard, forget about snot rockets.. LoL 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

PBL450 said:


> I has a feeling you'd be a Jersey guy... 141 is Elizabeth, the airport right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


--Maplewood - home of ultimate frisbee and the golf tee.
I worked in Union (not Uniion City) near Kean, back when it was "College," not "University."

Easy to get to the airport!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Yes, right by Elizabeth.

Originally from Caldwell, home of Grover Cleveland.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

PJay said:


> --Maplewood - home of ultimate frisbee and the golf tee.
> I worked in Union (not Uniion City) near Kean, back when it was "College," not "University."
> 
> Easy to get to the airport!


Yep! I worked at 136 for a few years. It was a long time ago, but the area looks frozen in time to me... I was in Cranford but I was all over the area,Roselle, Clark... Winfield Park, that's a small town! I went to the airport 5/6 times a week to p/u and d/o off our Union Pres (UAW). Great food everywhere. I taught myself how to bake crusty breads when I moved back to the beach because I couldn't get good bread here like you have. Can't be great riding though? The density makes the shore look like the country? I'm up your way once in a while, I have friends in South Orange. Golf tee and Ultimate Frisbee 'eh, I did not know! I don't think anything is from Middletown except the giant evil clown on Rt. 35. We are one of the largest (sq miles) and oldest towns in NJ. Part of our house was slaves quarters from 1730. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

the breads - yes.

--I am not up there anymore I am in the Houston area. No hills! And no pizza like you get up there.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

PJay said:


> the breads - yes.
> 
> --I am not up there anymore I am in the Houston area. No hills! And no pizza like you get up there.


Holy no joke. No pizza, no bread, no Italians... 12 months of Jersey in August... Dude, come home. We have hills. We have seasons! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Well, I'm spending Sunday into Monday in North cape may with the wife. I'll wave at all of you guys... LoL 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Alfredo2081 said:


> Well, I'm spending Sunday into Monday in North cape may with the wife. I'll wave at all of you guys... LoL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


I'll wave as I head into Cape May proper on Sunday.



EEC


----------

